# 2007 Costume Thread



## Johnny Thunder

Has anyone else thought about their costume for next year?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Bought some nice fangs this year and forgot to get them ready so I guess its going to be a vampire for next year.


----------



## NickG

I'll prolly wear the same thing as this year... except I hope to wear all of it this time. (I was so busy I forgot about the gloves and the rope around my waist) maybe mod' it a little like I had planned this year but ran out of time.


----------



## DeadSpider

maybe something a little more creepy/scary... wasnt very scary this year. -for the party. 

On halloween night I am always a witch, to go with my display.


----------



## Long_Tom

I just read about an interesting lighting trick, where you do scary makeup in shades of red, then illuminate yourself with a red light, which hides the makeup job. Then you slowly bring up a blue light, which gives the red makeup contrast. The result is that you transform from Dr. Jekyll to Mr. Hyde in full view of your victims. 

I want to be that next year.


----------



## Lilly

yup next yr is our Harleyween. we do that every other year. we all come as ourselves just a bunch of bikers.
I also only do up our screenhouse for that. So that gives me almost 2 yrs to work on our next costume partyand the sets i want to do for that.


----------



## skullboy

I may modify my stalkabout by eliminating the head and setting it up as the headless horseman from sleepy hallow.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I don't know yet. I was thinking this morning that my hair is getting long enough that I could be an elf.


----------



## Sinister

If everything finally calms down by then: Radu Vladislas, the most evil onscreen vampire ever. I always wanted to do that for Halloween and I hope it does happen in '07. :xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Right now I'm partial to Dr. Phibes :xbones:


----------



## JCZ

I was thinking about making a stalkabout for next year. I wanted to make it for this year but I ran out of time.


----------



## Bodybagging

I wanna be Batman!!!!!!! oops wrong forum....heh well I dont know about next Halloween, but i know come the last week in Feb. I will be sporting my new 7'8 1880's victorian granny zombie costume....... Cannot wait!!!!! My very first Zombiecrossdressing adventure...........LOL


----------



## grapegrl

We're doing the classic graveyard theme next year, so I'm going to be the Grey Lady of Oak Hill Cemetery. I already have the pattern and all the material for my ghostly ensemble.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bodybagging said:


> My very first Zombiecrossdressing adventure...........LOL


Yes, first "Zombie" crossdressing adventure, but not your first! lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just don't know yet. 

I love sewing but haven't had a lot of spare time the last year. However, that will be changing very soon. Maybe something Medieval...


----------



## Hella

I am thinking something along the lines of Little Red Riding Hood, but skewed a bit..lol


----------



## Bodybagging

Enter the skewer of widdle wabbits!!!


----------



## ScareShack

Bodybagging said:


> I wanna be Batman!!!!!!! oops wrong forum....heh well I dont know about next Halloween, but i know come the last week in Feb. I will be sporting my new 7'8 1880's victorian granny zombie costume....... Cannot wait!!!!! My very first Zombiecrossdressing adventure...........LOL


humm...zombiecrossdresser....Cant wait to see this!
Dont jump me! LOL!!!


----------



## Papa Bones

Well so far next year I'm either gonna be a death knight, which you might know if you are into D&D, if not, basically it's an undead/demonic knight. Or I have also been kicking around the idea of going as my namesake, Baron Samedi, AKA Papa Bones. He's usually depicted as a skeleton in tails and a top hat. Then again, between now and next Halloween I may have come up with something completely different.


----------



## wormyt

Lets see now....I have so many costumes to choose from.....Witch, cow, taco, Santa Elf, Sexy Elf, Pirate, dead tool time girl, Raggady Ann, LOL seems I always buy all these costumes and still I end up being the Green Witch. Hum maybe its time for a change??


----------



## Fangs

I'm gonna stay a Vampire. (like that will ever change LOL ) But maybe I will change my cape to red instead of purple.... Hmmm....... :>


----------



## Hauntiholik

Oh Fangs! Are you going to make a red cape or buy one? I saw a wonderful full cape that is reversible (red/black).


----------



## Fangs

Really Haunt? where did you see it? I'd love to see it! :> 
 I was thinking of making a Red one with Black lining. I made my purple one years ago and the one for my hubby I made his this Halloween-- hehehe


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> Really Haunt? where did you see it? I'd love to see it! :>
> I was thinking of making a Red one with Black lining. I made my purple one years ago and the one for my hubby I made his this Halloween-- hehehe


It's pricey at $120 http://www.pyramidcollection.com/itemdy00.asp?c=&T1=P9552&GEN1=&SKW=cape&PageNo=1


----------



## Fangs

YIKES!!! But I can tell you why its so pricey.... its the Velvet.... that fabric is outrageously priced..... Thats why mine are made with Crushed Panne---its like velvet but its stretchy... Still gives the same look though. I'll stick to the $4.00 a yard fabric instead of the $20.00 a yard stuff! LOL hehehe :>
 Thanks for the link Haunt!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone here that is handy with sewing/making clothes - can you PM me and let me know how difficult for a complete novice it is? I have an idea for next year's costume, but it's so beyond my skills I'm not even sure where to start


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks DFBL


----------



## Fangs

Your very welcome JT!  Anytime!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

I was thinking of being a mummy... But then I decided that I wanted to do a Witch Coven Halloween Haunt for 2007, so now I'm going to be a witch.


----------



## IshWitch

Probably will do a pirate theme again, so will expand on my Pirate costume. I can jazz it up and want some boots and maybe a different skirt.

Then I want to do a vampire theme and party for '08. I have been wanting to do that for quite some time! So I will be looking for goodies for that at this year's after halloween sales! 

It always pays to plan a year or two ahead for those markdown goodies!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I dig the Costume and Makeup forum now


----------



## Zombie-F

johnnythunder said:


> I dig the Costume and Makeup forum now


There was enough costume threads over the years to warrant it, and since a few people have requested a makeup forum, I figure one catch-all for the two would be good for a start.

Back on topic here...

I'll probably use the old Dracula costume one last time this year for our party, and of course, I'll be donning the white and black greasepaint yet again for Halloween night. People have come to expect that on the big night, so who am I to disappoint?

Maybe I'll grow some balls this year and add some kind of creepy contacts to the costume. I don't know if I can touch my eyes though. I probably should though, because when I take my glasses off for the costume, I can't see anything. At least with contacts, I could get them in my prescription and still be able to see.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Z, if you're going to try the contacts, start a few weeks ahead of time, wearing them for a few minutes and increasing a little every day... that way you'll gradually build up tolerance for them and can keep them in for longer on the night.

That's what you do with regular contacts... I can't wear soft lenses so gas perm - torque lenses are my only option.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm not sure what I'll be this year... I go back and forth from a medieval something or another, to a mermaid to medusa... I'm really undecided.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> Z, if you're going to try the contacts, start a few weeks ahead of time, wearing them for a few minutes and increasing a little every day... that way you'll gradually build up tolerance for them and can keep them in for longer on the night.


Agreed! This allows your eyes to adjust to the lack of oxygen.

I had indicated earlier that I was thinking of being an elf for 2007. I may have to come up with something warmer for the big night.


----------



## slightlymad

Gonna simplify this year reapers robe so I can interact more.


----------



## Big Howlin

*I was thinking about going as Marty McFly from back to the Future, but I might stick with Alice since I already have it and I am short on funds atm.*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *I was thinking about going as Marty McFly from back to the Future, but I might stick with Alice since I already have it and I am short on funds atm.*


The McFly - That's great


----------



## Big Howlin

*heheh yeah, I have a whole bunch of props already, but no clothing.*


----------



## trishaanne

Zombie, if you are still planning on attending the party this October, I can only hope that the said set of balls will be IN the costume.... I have no idea what the costume for this years party will be..it's got to be something really great though since it's the last one and we're trying to go all out for this one. As for Halloween, the costume will probably be the bride since people kind of expect it. I took my wedding gown, shredded it, added bugs, rats and webs to it and wear that as one of the greeters in the front yard. Last year the dead bride was pushing a carriage of KryptKiddies and walking around with a skeleton baby....THAT really freaked people out! This year I may dye it all black and add a mourning veil.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Running out of ideas, been doing Halloween for a long time, but it will definately have wings!!!


----------



## Big Howlin

trishaanne said:


> ...I can only hope that the said set of balls will be IN the costume...


* Umm...*


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Im going as a mad scientist- already got my gear together- it will be fun!


----------



## Samhain

i think i'm combining my victorian vampire costume
http://www.joke.co.uk/showPart_largeDD.asp?part=24651
with my latex vampire face appliance
http://www.joke.co.uk/showPart_large.asp?part=25159


----------



## AzKittie74

Altho I would perfer to be dead and as scary as possible, noone in my town will come to the haunt if I am. So I'll keep it toned down and just get alittle scarier each year ;O)
So I'll most likely end up a cloaked witch with my fangs and horns protruding from my forehead! I'm so ready I wanna try it all on now haha


----------



## Hellrazor

check out my headless bride thread to see what I am going to be for Halloween. Its gonna rock!


----------



## Evil Eyes

Last year I made an elaborate costume for me and my husband. He was a vampire and I the vampiress. It used tons of material and took lots of time but was definitely worth it. Being the thrifter I am, I only bought the fabric when I had coupons for it. You can't see it in the pictures but my husband's vest was made out of the same red brocade as my dress, his cape went to the ground and matched my black overskirt and his shirt jabot was made out of the same black lace as my lower sleeves. Here are a few pictures.



















This year I am going to design some type of spider woman costume or make the same costume as Hellrazor from Make magazine. Guess I better get started soon!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Like this here? http://www.flickr.com/photos/joetheking/474105115/

or this? 









or this? 









Someone made a costume of the above here: http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...g&no=9&tt=6,062&oid=8926371a9e29fd4c&ei=UTF-8


----------



## wormyt

hey now i could wear that spider woman costume....whos gonna volunteer to be my Spiderman in them nice tight {shows all the curves and muscles in a man costume LOL


----------



## Evil Eyes

Sickie Ickie, wow, what a costume but no, not like that. I think I would get thrown out of my neighborhood if I wore something like that!

My costume has to go with the haunted decor of the house so the spider woman I'm thinking about I've never seen but I'm thinking of designing something ripped with spiders all over, a messed up wig, really creepy.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Spiderman's hand is in the wrong place. 

Evil, you and your husband look great! I love the matching red brocade that you used - very pretty.


----------



## Hellrazor

ha ha your too funny, Im sorry but I think i see enough of his little junk for my liking anyway LOL.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Leave it to Sickie...tsk tsk.
LOL!


----------



## jackielantern

Evil Eyes,
I think I might have an idea of what you're going for. I was a black widow one year & it sounds kinda similar. I painted my face similar to Martha Stewart's on the cover of her halloween issue from that year. Anyway, back to why I'm posting (LOL) - Using Spirit Gum, attach a plastic spider to your cheek & neck or upper chest. That seemed to really creep people out


----------



## Evil Eyes

Jackielantern, thanks for the idea with the spider. I guess I should start working on my costume instead of waiting until the last minute which I tend to do. Makeup is something I need to learn to do well. I'll have to look at that picture of Martha Stewart.


----------



## jackielantern

Evil Eyes,
You one of those too? I usually know what I want to be, but tend to be still working on my costume the week of our party (along with a kazillion other things)

I'm going for a witch this year, but not a typical one. Kinda wacky/creepy one. If that makes any sense. LOL I'm really excited about it. I have the fabric & the pattern, but as usual I need to modify it a bit. I'm still trying to come up with the easiest approach. I think I'll be giving my mom a ring!


----------



## Evil Eyes

Jackielantern, I love witch costumes. Last year I had a Halloween bunco party and a bunch of my friends all came in different witch costumes. It was great!

Thought you might appreciate this; I'm still excited about it a year later. Last year I scored a whole bunch of very ancient theatrical costumes. One of them was a witch costume that was so old and fantastic looking. It seemed too fragile to wear (and small) so I put it on a vintage dressmakers stand I had with hands, head, old shoes, etc. and had the witch in one of my rooms with the cauldron, broom, spell book, black cat, candles, etc., etc. 

I have another dress that looks like the Wizard of Oz evil witch costume I got from a thrift store. I think it was an actual dress that someone wore! This year I'm thinking of having a coven of different witches in a room. 

Last year I also bought the most beautiful witches hat at Walmart, of all places. It had black feathers around the rim. If you need one of those you may want to look there. Good luck!


----------



## jackielantern

Evil Eyes, Lucky you, getting those costumes! I think I might of seen that witch dress on the stand in one of your photos? Your decorating is great, btw!! It has more of a classy look to it.

Thanks for the hat tip. I will definately check it out. I bought a pattern to make one, but who knows if I'll get that far. I might just end up buying one (much easier).


----------



## Big Howlin

I was gonna go as Marty McFly this year but no money for a vest or skateboard.


----------



## Hellrazor

borrow the skateboard from a neighbor and check out your local Value Villiage for the vest. I bet you could make one pretty cheap too.


----------



## gennifyr

try freecycle for a vest and skateboard


----------



## Effectsmanjdd

Me? I'm Going as a werewolf in the middle of transformation. following the guides on youtube for the leg extensions heres the link 




It should be done by next week and ill try to post pics.


----------



## slightlymad

Its all still in my head the costume shop wont be set up untill friday which is really giving me a headache


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Any shots of you in the finished costume?


----------

